# CS4 issue opening RAW from a canon



## puyjapin (Nov 6, 2010)

I am posting this on behalf of a friend. She is running CS4. It seems that when i use a file from my Nikon the RAW file opens as normal in Camera RAW editor. However she shoots with a Canon and her RAW files will not open as it says the file type is not supported. Is there some additional software that needs installing or another means of doing this. I am not familiar with RAW files off of a  Canon. Thanks in advance.


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2010)

First CS4 cannot open any Raw files, because that is done in ACR, not Photoshop. CS4 can only use ACR 5.0 - 5.6

Each camera make and model, except those using .DNG, has a unique Raw file format.

It will depend which Canon camera she is using. If she has the new 60D for instance, only ACR 6.2 can open those .cr2 files. your friend would need to upgrade to CS5 or convert those files to Adobe's .dng format.

So, which Canon camera is she using? http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/407/kb407111.html


----------



## puyjapin (Nov 6, 2010)

its a 5D Mk 2


----------



## chito beach (Nov 6, 2010)

She can open them with adobe bridge and then transfer to photoshop.  That is what I do


----------



## puyjapin (Nov 6, 2010)

how do you do that. the transfer to PS


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2010)

puyjapin said:


> its a 5D Mk 2


From the Adobe link I provided it shows that camera is supported by ACR 5.2.

So, your friend needs to UPDATE her software and it's really, really easy.

Open CS4.
Click on "Help" tab at the top of the workspace.
In the drop down box, click on "Update" and follow the prompts.
The software will then automatically go and get the info to update her CS4 to ACR 5.6 wich will then open her 5D MKII .cr2 files.

By the way, ACR can be hosted by Bridge, as mentioned, and it can be hosted by Photoshop.


----------



## puyjapin (Dec 9, 2010)

we have tried that , update and it still wont open cr2 files....


----------



## KmH (Dec 9, 2010)

Then it didn't actually update.

Does your friend have a legal, registered with Adobe, copy of CS4?

You should get your keyboard's shift key repaired.


----------



## puyjapin (Dec 10, 2010)

yes legitimate copy of CS4


----------



## ann (Dec 10, 2010)

Call Adobe.


----------

